# Chapters to study Wildi's Book



## Phenomenon083 (Sep 11, 2018)

Since Wildi's book is widely recommended for power PE exam I have been focusing on rotating machine chapters on this book till chapter 17 (synchronous machine). I was wondering what are the other chapters to study from this book. I don't want to bogged down on this book for less important topics and lose valuable study time (from a busy work schedule).


----------



## Szar (Sep 11, 2018)

Phenomenon083 said:


> Since Wildi's book is widely recommended for power PE exam I have been focusing on rotating machine chapters on this book till chapter 17 (synchronous machine). I was wondering what are the other chapters to study from this book. I don't want to bogged down on this book for less important topics and lose valuable study time (from a busy work schedule).


I actually found the Wildi's book to be mostly / entirely relevant.  Its also not heavily theoretical and worded in simple language making it easy to breeze through.  If you can manage... Id recommend it all.

The other book, Power System Analysis..., now that I'd recommend just finding a replacement in its entirety for.  Granted I think I had an older edition... its difficult to read and also not fun to read.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Sep 11, 2018)

Szar said:


> Its also not heavily theoretical and worded in simple language making it easy to breeze through.


I agree with you. This book is easy to read and understand.


----------



## a4u2fear (Sep 12, 2018)

i've also found this book to be a good resource.  I didn't have it prior to failing my first time.  i'm glad i have it now

i got the solution manual and found that the problems in each chapter are good practice

i've skipped a few chapters that are either irrelevant or do not count for much on the exam.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Sep 13, 2018)

a4u2fear said:


> i've skipped a few chapters that are either irrelevant or do not count for much on the exam﻿.


What chapters you've skipped?


----------



## rg1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Someone gave me this advise. I found useful. However I did all chapters and all chapter end questions. It was helpful.

Chapter 1---show you how to use the per unitChapter 2 ---If you don't remember the basics of KVL, KCL etc.Chapter 3, 4, 5....i barely touch it....is DC generators and motors...so no need to worry about those.Chapter 7-12 ---needs to be studied....discussed power and transformers.---this is like 45% of the exam.Chapter 13-15--needs to be studied....it discussed motors....when i study for the PE i concentrate on motors not generators....generators is the same thing but reverse.Chapter 17---needs to be studied... synchronous motor.Chapter 21--needs to be studied....power electronics....from power electronics you just need to know if the input wave look like this how would look the output wave.Chapter 24- gives you an understanding of how the power is generated....i read it... interesting chapter.Chapter 25 &amp; 26- Transmission and distribution.....these are important chapters that needs to be studied....in fact there was a question in the real exam that i answer the question from one of those chapters.Chapter 30 - Harmonics you at least need to know what cause it....what is a 2nd order 3rd order...etc. I wouldn't skip this one.


----------



## a4u2fear (Sep 17, 2018)

that is a good recap.  i generally followed the same thing.

but i would say, do not ignore too much generators.  the analytical questions on the exam might be difficult if you ignore it.


----------



## chener16 (Sep 21, 2018)

Has anyone found doing the Wildi practice problems in the helpful chapters mentioned above (both sample problems in the chapter and easy-medium problems at the end of the chapter) helpful for the actual exam or is it not a good use of time? Debating whether or not I should squeeze in Wildi practice problems to my study schedule.


----------



## Szar (Sep 21, 2018)

chener16 said:


> Has anyone found doing the Wildi practice problems in the helpful chapters mentioned above (both sample problems in the chapter and easy-medium problems at the end of the chapter) helpful for the actual exam or is it not a good use of time? Debating whether or not I should squeeze in Wildi practice problems to my study schedule.


I did not find them critical but if you have time, do them.  They reinforce concepts but don't hold yourself up on them.  Its an 80 problem test and there are only so many questions associated with each topic.      

Ultimately make sure you get the actual sample test problems first.


----------

